# Sexy Latin Dancing



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Ladies, got a question for yall. The Mrs. and I have been attending Zumba classes for some time now. It has sparked an interest in my wife with dancing. There isn't anything much like really sexy samba and Latin dancing to really get the juices flowing!!!

My wife is fully comfortable doing the close sexy dancing at home with me at any time. She likes Zumba because it's at a gym and she can see that she's not the worst one there. What i'd like to do though is to go to a salsa club now and then and dance like that with her there. While my wife is a very open person with me, with the rest of the world she is utterly shy and self-conscious. She has had 3 boys and is pregnant with her 4th and never lost her soccer playing body. Even 4 months pregnant right now she is a sight to behold!! 

What are some thoughts yall have to help me help her to work up enough confidence to go salsa dancing with me in a club? She's worried she will not do a good job, or she will look gross compared to the other women there.


----------



## lolalou (May 8, 2010)

You see her shaking her ass in a comfortable atmosphere where she is confident and at home- of course she feels sexy and moves sexy. With just you it's probably more of a fantasy. SHe imagines herself sexy and vibrant and you respond in the proper way. Moving that confidence out of the house is not an overnight adventure. Speaking for all the self-conscious shy girls I will say, the biggest factor is the atmosphere. If you take her to a hip club where all the size two's in 8 inch heels are tearing up the dance floor your more than likely gonna make her feel worse. Check out some more, uh.. "down-home" dives before you take her out. Take her somewhere she can feel like she is the prettiest girl in the room.. Also, make it more about having fun. Be a dork and laugh at yourself. Laugh at the bad dancers around you. Does she drink?? A couple wouldn't hurt. If she really loves dancing all you need to do is provide the proper forum. Go out a couple nights, let her get in her comfort zone and I bet you'll be begging for a weekend at home! You're sweet. Good luck.


----------

